# Wild Mustang owner in Michigan



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME!!! yay for me! another mustang lover hehe

your babies are gorgeous

Just lots of patience and take it little by little. you will find lots of great advice on this forum, it is very active. 

Spend a lot of time in the pasture just being there....not even necessarily approaching them. always be calm, never afraid. Maybe try walking towards them, but not directly. Horses (especially young ones) are OVERLY curious. They will eventually come up to you to investigate once they figure out the human is not dangerous. I am working on gradually introducing new scary things to my 2 year old, and with baby steps, he just can help the curiosity lol. 

good luck and feel free to post any questions, comments, or concerns!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ really good advice there. couldnt have said it better myself 

welcome to the forum and feel free to ask anything you need too. there is always someone who can help


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Helloo, welcome to the forum! :mrgreen:


----------



## pinky (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Dutch, I'm new to the forum as well, but I just had to comment on your pictures.You have some beautiful animals. I had to laugh when I seen the goat in the house as we have goats in the living room right now! It's been so cold here lately that we've put the 2 youngest pygmy's in the house. These babies are SO SPOILED! One of them was a bottle baby. Her mom didn't give enough milk and the other one is an orphan. His momma died when he was only 3 weeks old, but he didn't want anything to do with the bottle. They are both doing fine and are just like little kids jumping up and down on the recliner. Well, I guess that's what they are!

As far as the mustangs go, it will take time for them to figure out that they can trust you. They are just scared. All of this is so new to them. I think it would be a wise decision to take your horses to a professional in the spring. In the meantime, just keep on doing what your doing. Free is right. Horses are very curious and they will eventually come to you if you stay put. What we do with our new babies is to get a lawn chair and just sit in the stall with them. They can't stand it and before you know it, they are in our lap. Good Luck


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## dutch (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes!
I do have the time a patience to work with the horses, but it seems like 2 steps forward and 1 step back, all the time.
As for the goat in the house, she was 1 day old and so close to death, I was really scared. I'm happy to report she is a happy bouncing 4 week old, and we just sold her to a new wonderful family. She was a bottle baby too.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i'm also a mustang lover and owner my self.....all i can say it baby steps, sweet hands and voice and you got there trust!!! just a question how did you get the halters on??


----------



## dutch (Feb 1, 2008)

The handlers put them on them at the auction. They run them into a chute, halter them, and run them into your trailer, and off you go!

We have had a vet to check the red dun due to chronic diahhrea, and with knowledgable handlers, she was able to examine her in a stall.

I go out 4 times a day to feed them, and when I take them their oats, I stand there and talk to them and I can pet the one. Sometimes she's very tolerant of touching and sometimes she just doesn't want to. I always talk gently, and make sure I'm the one that ends the session, but I've been doing that for 4 mos. and still can spook her just by sniffing!!


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*mustangs*

Hello Dutch Welcome to the forum and congraulations on your mustangs, i own 4 now but have had a lot more then these here at our lil ranch. Go slow and easy they will come around to you sit in the pasture and just watch them, as they will be watching you in time they will approch you then it is all down hill from there , but take time never i do stress never hurry a mustang , when they do trust you you will be the lucky lady to have a horse that will take care of you and do all you ask. there is not enough money in the world to buy anyone of my mustangs , it took time and work but i now have 4 horses that will ride with the best blooded stock in the country just go slow dont hurt them and they will do you proud just caution on them go slow go easy be confident be there partner never try to dominate a mustang it can not be done . good luck Dave


----------

